# Worthogs Pale Ale Mania 2016



## worthogs webmaster (5/7/16)

Hi All,

Pale Ale Mania is here for the 17th time (first run in 1999) and we need your help.

Please enter, come and spectate, help out by judging, or stewarding or other dogsbody work.

As you know, we are one of the smaller clubs and don't have a large number of members to tap into, so we really rely on our colleagues to help us out when we put this on each year.

http://www.worthogs.net/pale-ale-mania

Entry form and information flyer are found at the above link.

Event is being held at:

*The Windy Mile, 69 Main Street Diamond Creek on Sunday 7th August. *​
We will begin judging around 10am. *Entries can be left at participating home brew shops by 12pm the day before. *There are no entries on the day. If you can't leave your entry at a participating home brew shop, you can contact us and arrange to leave it with one of our members.

Entries are a flat $5 each, and entries are to be submitted on a paper entry form, attached to your beer. Bottles must be in a single bottle of minimum 500ml capacity.

We do our best to have the results completed and collated that night and uploaded to the web as soon as possible.

If you can help us out on the day, please contact Paul Bowlen, or email [email protected] Your support of this event is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grainer (6/7/16)

As promised i will judge.. just gotta lock the dates in.. but doh.. shoulda brewed for this last month..too late I guess now..


----------



## filbrew (7/7/16)

What's the earliest we can enter?


----------



## Black n Tan (7/7/16)

It is open now so you can submit your entry today if you want


----------



## Grainer (7/7/16)

Ohhh i have an older IIPA i could dry hop again and put in maybe.. hehehehe


----------



## worthogs webmaster (10/7/16)

Just reiterating that we're also looking for judges and assistants on the day. We are not a BJCP certified competition, but you can still use it to gain some experience.


----------



## DU99 (10/7/16)

sounds like a nice drive


----------



## worthogs webmaster (22/7/16)

Loads more sponsors have been added, don't forget to put this into your diary!


----------



## sharpcliff (25/7/16)

How do we pay our entry fee? Just strap some cash on the bottle's side with the entry form?


----------



## Grainer (25/7/16)

ohh must forget to enter in this


----------



## MartinOC (25/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Ohhh i have an older IIPA i could dry hop again and put in maybe.. hehehehe


Naughty-naughty, John....



Grainer said:


> ohh must forget to enter in this


OK, forget to enter this...even 'though we both just reminded you to forget-to.... :unsure:

I'll happily Steward, BTW. Stick my name down to dogsbody & hand-out the Clever Brewing-sponsored prize h34r:


----------



## worthogs webmaster (25/7/16)

sharpcliff said:


> How do we pay our entry fee? Just strap some cash on the bottle's side with the entry form?


Absolutely - complete your form and put some money in an envelope. Nice and simple.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (31/7/16)

Anyone else who wants to help out, please email me at [email protected] We could still do with quite a few more assistants. I will contact people this week to confirm what's happening, but we will be planning to start just after 10 AM.


----------



## mxd (2/8/16)

hey all, a heads up, was at keg king and there is some drop offs for the comp, but keg king is not listed. Is any one going to pick up from keg king or can drop by then drop off to Brewers den or somewhere else ?


----------



## worthogs webmaster (2/8/16)

Hi Mxd,

Keg King is not a drop-off point, someone accepting there would need to have organised to bring them up to us by the Saturday. I believe it's been confirmed that the entry left at Keg King was being passed onto a designated drop-off point.

We're happy for places to accept them, but they have to get them to us. We really are only a small bunch of people and can't get around to everywhere.

Speaking of which, we're still looking for judges/stewards etc for the day to run smoothly. A few days to go and we're not quite there yet.

Please send me an email at [email protected] if you want more information, or to volunteer your services.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## MartinOC (6/8/16)

Hi Folks,

I've unfortunately stuffed my knee & can barely walk atm & was the ONLY confirmed Steward for this event(!??).

Having Judges is all very well, but without Stewards, things grind to a halt rapidly. It's not a huge comp. & one well-organised Steward could possibly handle it alone ('though they'd be absolutely flat-out solo).

Please rally-round the Worthogs & get there to help-out & make the event a success.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## worthogs webmaster (6/8/16)

Thanks Martin,

Yes, we always struggle to find enough people to run the event as smoothly as we'd like. We will somehow manage, because we're really proud of our event and want to put on a great show, but it's always a stressful few weeks beforehand trying to tie up the loose ends. Certainly if people know they can help out it would be absolutely awesome if they could confirm this as soon as possible after I send out initial requests.

Looking forward to getting underway in the morning and pulling it all together again. We will try our very best to have the results collated tomorrow night and publicised online. If not, I don't know when we'll manage to get to it  because, you know, life and stuff!!

However, we may not get scoresheets scanned and sent out until at the latest, Wednesday.

Rest assured that we will be hard at work getting it done for everyone, I know how eager you always are to get your results as soon as possible. Manual we may be, but we are also dedicated!!!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## JPS (6/8/16)

Its late and only tuned in now, would love to write a critique or two and have all day off tomorrow. Judged and stewarded most events prior to 2011.


----------



## Grainer (6/8/16)

Fml...totally fukd up this one.. got my wife to drop entries off at Keg King! And its not a drop off point.. fml.. no entries in .. gotta bet my bottles and cash back from them! Didnt get a response or info about judging either.. just hope im not wasting my time coming to judge!

Edit: oh... just read posts above that was silly me..yipee and thanks to the bloke that took my entry to a drop off point.. shout you a beer tomorrow.... still dont know what im judging.. could possibly fill in martins role if things get bad!


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

Hi Grainer, if you emailed me, I should have contacted you? Please come by between 10-11 this morning and we'd love to give you a role!  Sarah


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

PS, send me a message with your entry details and I can confirm if we definitely received it.


----------



## Grainer (7/8/16)

Im here.. so ill see u when ur here


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

We'll be there very shortly!!


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

It's all coming together well, thanks to the support of all the wonderful helpers 

We've nearly finished judging the American category, so hoping to finish up at a reasonable time this afternoon. Results will hopefully be ready tonight.


----------



## Lochem (7/8/16)

Thanks to all who helped pull this together. Couldn't be there to help today unfortunately but perhaps next year.
Looking forward to seeing results. Will they be posted here? Worthogs website?
Cheers


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

Congratulations to the following place getters.

Pale Ale Mania 2016

American 
1st Alexis Spencer
2nd Pete Imison/Mt Piper
3rd Michael Bowron

India
1st Julian Robinson
2nd Dale Messina
3rd Deon Smit

English
1st John Killmister
2nd Mark Spies
3rd Jacob Rottman

Australian
1st Glenn Le Page
2nd Mark Kidd
3rd Michael Bowron

Best club
Worthogs

Best in show 
Julian Robinson

Best novice
Pete Imison/Mt Piper

Full results will be up ASAP, score sheets hopefully collated and sent out tonight by email.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

I've scanned all the scoresheets and they're being sent out to all entrants by email tonight. I will sort out the photographs of the day another night. We haven't finished cleaning up the full results for inclusion on the website, but will hopefully have that up tomorrow night.

Thank you everyone who entered, who came and pitched in, or just came to enjoy the event. We really appreciate your assistance, and I do strongly encourage our members to keep making sure we support other clubs too. We are all in this together, to try to make it great for everyone.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (7/8/16)

And before you ask, I haven't yet updated the Pale Ale Mania page with this year's information. I will try to get that done tomorrow night.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (8/8/16)

Full results have now been uploaded to our site, and the Pale Ale Mania page has also been updated with our list of this year's sponsors. Hope to see you all again next year - as usual it is expected to be the first Sunday in August.
www.worthogs.net


----------



## Spiesy (8/8/16)

Thanks to the Worthogs; members, volunteers and sponsors who helped make the event possible.


----------

